
Show HN: For a Good Strftime - michaelbuckbee
http://www.foragoodstrftime.com/
======
wizardishungry
Ruby invented strftime?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
No, but because I'm pushing it through ruby's strftime I didn't want to
misrepresent it as being 100% compatible with other implementations.

~~~
timrobinson
Is Ruby's strftime different from C's strftime?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Yeah, unfortunately there are small differences in tokens that different
systems strftime's represent.

